# best treatment for sunken belly



## hanna1 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi,I just want to ask if someone tried Ovex (mebendazole 100mg)it is human warm tablets, in treating sunken belly in cichlids,my preavious medicine(NEMOL)didnt show any improvement,I have to treat it but I dont know with what anymore.Also I bought today Interpret Anti Internal Bacteria but I dont know is it any good?Do you know which is the best medicine in curing sunken belly?tnx


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

I would go with the Interpret med. Sunken belly can be from internal parasites or an internal bacterial infection so if it doesn't work switch to an anti-parasite. I think Interpret has one--not sure?

I'm not familiar with the other med you mentioned
Robin


----------



## hanna1 (Apr 21, 2011)

Tnx for your advice,Im gonna try Interpret just Im not shure after how many days I can start new treatment,I done 50%water change today and I put new carbon in,I will do another 50% water change tomorrow (sunday)is it enough just 2 days between medications or should I wait longer?


----------

